# Sliding Overhead Task Light - design in progress



## AllanK (Mar 28, 2007)

I was at the dentist's a few days ago for a cleaning, and there's not much to do for the 20-30 minutes you're lying staring at the ceiling, but this time I had an epiphany: that sliding light that they have would be great to have in the workshop, above the bench, for getting more light on a point and peeking around a project. Googled the light - too expensive - so here I come Sketchup!

Here's my first cut at it, using 2×2s, pocket door hardware, a cannibalized swivel caster, friction hinges, and a gooseneck lamp. The design gives 4' clearance above the workbench (my shop has a 9' ceiling).

Johnson Hardware 100PD Commercial Grade Pocket / Sliding Door Hardware (60")
Sugatsune Friction Hinge, 430 Stainless Steel, 1" Leaf Height, 2-5/8" Open Width, 26.5 lbs/in
Stalwart 6.5 in. 40-LED 5x Black Desktop Magnifier Gooseneck Lamp

Watcha think?

[Willing to share the SU model, if interested]


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

It would certainly work, but can be done much simpler. Just mount 2 LED flood lights, one left and one right, angled down toward the center of your bench. These floods put out an enormous amount of light; they would surely eliminate the need for a task light.


----------



## AllanK (Mar 28, 2007)

MrRon: sometimes i need light coming in from the side or even underneath, hence the gooseneck. Thanks for the comment, though.


----------



## ColonelTravis (Mar 19, 2013)

Allan, I know what you mean. I would do what MrRon said but I work out of my garage and the door is usually open and my bench is close to the door, so I can't mount a light fixture over my bench. I could move my bench but we park a car in there and I'm not moving a bench in and out every single time. I bought a small LED work light and a stand that helps when I'm cutting a dovetail or mortise. It's good but not great.

Sorry for the dumb question about your diagram but is that one light in three hypothetical positions or are those three different lights?


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I do like the idea of having a magnifying lamp handy.


----------



## AllanK (Mar 28, 2007)

ColonelTravis: one light in three different positions. I discovered this great feature in SU that lets you copy rotate/copy move. Had to use it!


----------



## Tony1212 (Aug 26, 2013)

I have a magnifying desk lamp (similar to this) that I plan on mounting to a bench dog and I can slip into any dog hole I need on my bench.

It is very positional so I can point the light wherever I need it. And has the added benefit of having the magnifying glass.


----------



## AllanK (Mar 28, 2007)

Tony: I thought if doing this, but if I have a project on the bench that covers the dog holes or overlaps the edges of the bench in all directions….


----------



## Tony1212 (Aug 26, 2013)

Ah, I see.

I rarely work on projects that big. Or if I'm doing some cabinets or something like that, I rarely need a light that close to my work and my usual shop lights are more than adequate.

I'd say go for it. Try it out for a few months then post back with any thoughts.


----------



## jimintx (Jan 23, 2014)

It looks remarkably over-complex. I would not even understand how to use that. For example, what is the T-shaped component that is hanging on the left side on that picture? I can't figure that out.

Nonetheless, I think you should make it.

I get a real kick out of these kind of personal quest projects. Even if they have issues, they lead to new ideas and discoveries of improved work methods and devices. I want to see photos of the finished lighting system in use!


----------



## kkaucher (Jul 11, 2017)

> Tony: I thought if doing this, but if I have a project on the bench that covers the dog holes or overlaps the edges of the bench in all directions….
> 
> - AllanK


Allan, if that's the case, you need a bigger bench! ;-)

-Karl


----------



## John_ (Sep 23, 2013)

You can get a piece of uni-strut, sometimes called superstrut at the big box stores. It comes in two sizes, full or half and costs about $20. I have a couple of pieces bolted to my ceiling that can come in handy at times

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Superstrut-1-5-8-in-x-1-5-8-in-Gold-Galvanized-Half-Slot-Channel-Strut/1000182121
https://www.lowes.com/pd/Superstrut-1-5-8-in-x-13-16-in-Gold-Galvanized-Half-Slot-Channel-Strut/3128119

If you buy the full size ( 1-5/8-in x 1-5/8) you can actually get 'trolleys' that will run inside on the tracks and can support up to 100 lbs. Or you can simply use a block of wood with an eye screw if you don't want it to move around very much (I use both)

If I want to position additional lighting over something, I just hang a retractable tie down (lets me easily adjust the length)

here is an example


----------



## AllanK (Mar 28, 2007)

John H: great idea! Definitely less complicated. No sideways motion though…


----------

